# Host1Plus.com: Black Friday Sale - Powerful VPS hosting 30% OFF | Cloud Server plans up to 60% OFF!



## Aurimas (Nov 21, 2016)

Black Friday Sale - Powerful *VPS hosting* *30% OFF *| *Cloud Server *plans up to *60% OFF*!


Host1Plus is an international virtualization solutions provider, offering VPS and Cloud Servers ßeta hosting services. Host1Plus provides affordable and customizable solutions to meet the needs of developers, web designers, SMBs in managing their own assets while utilizing Host1Plus in-house developed and well documented powerful API.  The values Host1Plus owns today – reliability, tolerance, partnership - were rooted by their customers over the years of successful collaboration. Their team strives to ensure immaculate network stability, solid server reliability and excellent customer care.


Founded in London, UK, in 2008, the company now has a global presence with multiple data centers and local support teams in Africa, Europe, North & South America.


Host1Plus.com is offering high quality VPS and Cloud Servers ßeta services with a great Black Friday discount!


LIMITED TIME SALE


Powerful *VPS hosting* *30% OFF*


Coupon: *BLACK30* - get 30 % OFF for any VPS plan (Except Amber) for 3-6 months billing cycles!


* *


*Cloud Servers ßeta *up to *60% OFF*


Coupon:* CS50OFF *– receive up to *60%* discount on any of our Cloud Servers ßeta plans for a selected time period (from 1 to 6 month billing cycles)!


If you would like to make a custom order or would like to receive a professional consultation regarding our services, contact our sales team via online sales chat on our website or contact us by email at [email protected].

We provide 24/7 technical assistance in English and Portuguese via support ticket system at [email protected]. We are always ready to help!


You can see our client reviews here.


*[SIZE=10pt]Data Center Locations[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]Host1Plus[/SIZE][SIZE=9pt] is an international web hosting company which offers VPS and Cloud Servers ßeta services worldwide.[/SIZE]


_*[SIZE=9pt]VPS hosting locations:[/SIZE]*_


[SIZE=9pt]United States (Los Angeles, Chicago), Germany (Frankfurt), Brazil (Sao Paulo), South Africa (Johannesburg)[/SIZE]


_*[SIZE=9pt]Cloud Server locations worldwide:[/SIZE]*_


[SIZE=9pt]United States (Chicago), Germany (Frankfurt), Brazil (soon)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]-----------------------------------------------------------------[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=9pt]All our hosting packages:[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]VPS Hosting [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Cloud Servers ßeta[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]-----------------------------------------------------------------[/SIZE]


*Accepted Forms of Payment:*


[SIZE=9pt]PayPal, Visa, MasterCard, American Express, Boleto Bancário, Alipay, Bitcoin, Ebanx, Paysera.[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]VPS HOSTING PLANS[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=12pt] All our VPS packages come with:[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]·         [/SIZE]24/7 Support via email or tickets


[SIZE=12pt]·         [/SIZE]High-capacity, high-speed, highly redundant network


[SIZE=12pt]·   [/SIZE]      Powerful Intel® Xeon® E5 v3 processors


[SIZE=12pt]·    [/SIZE]     Easy to use control panel


[SIZE=12pt]·         [/SIZE]Full root access


[SIZE=12pt]·         [/SIZE]Popular Linux distributions such as CentOS, Debian, Fedora, Suse & Ubuntu


[SIZE=12pt]·         [/SIZE]Dedicated IP address


[SIZE=12pt]·         [/SIZE]Easy to upgrade


[SIZE=12pt]·         [/SIZE]DNS [SIZE=12pt]& rDNS records management[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]·         [/SIZE]Additional IP's - $1/each


[SIZE=12pt]·         [/SIZE]cPanel license - $15/mo


[SIZE=12pt]·         [/SIZE]Labeled WHMCS license - $14.00/mo


[SIZE=12pt]·         [/SIZE]Unlabeled WHMCS license - $16.00/mo


[SIZE=12pt]With our easy to use resource selection tool you can customize your VPS hosting plan for the resources you need (CPU, RAM, Disk space, Bandwidth, Dedicated IP's).[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]The following VPS hosting plans are just for a reference* with up to 30% discount applied.*[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Amber[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]0.5 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 256 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 20 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 500 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $2.00/month [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $1.90/month[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $1.80/month [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $1.70/month [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Bronze[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]1 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 768 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 60 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 1000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]$5.00/month [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*9.97*, 30% off with code BLACK30 (Normally $14.24)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*18.90*, 30% off with code BLACK30 (Normally $27.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $51.00[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Silver[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]2 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 2048 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 80 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 2000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]$10.00/month [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*19.94*, 30% off with code BLACK30 (Normally $28.49)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*37.80*, 30% off with code BLACK30 (Normally $54.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $102.00[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Gold[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]4 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 4096 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 200 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 3000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]$20.00/month [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*39.91*, 30% off with code BLACK30 (Normally $57.10)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*75.60*, 30% off with code BLACK30 (Normally $108.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $204.00[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Platinum[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]6 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 8192 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 500 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 7000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]$45.00/month [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$89.78*, 30% off with code BLACK30 (Normally $128.26)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*170.1*, 30% off with code BLACK30 (Normally $243.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $459.00[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Diamond[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]8 Cores[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 16384 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 1000 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 12000 GB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]$85.00/month [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$169.58* 30% off with code BLACK30 (Normally $242.26)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*321.30*, 30% off with code BLACK30 (Normally $459.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $459.00[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]CLOUD SERVERS ßETA[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]PLANS[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=9pt]Included Features in all Cloud ServerS ßeta plans:[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]Intel® Xeon® E5 v3 processors[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]DDR4 error correcting-code RAM[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]Up to 32 Ipv4 addresses[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]KVM virtualization technology[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]1 free backup[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]API[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]Ipv6 support[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]10G network[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]Additional IP's - $1/each[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]DNS Management[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]VNC Console[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]Rescue Mode[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]·  [/SIZE] [SIZE=9pt]Custom ISO[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=9pt]The following [/SIZE]**[SIZE=9pt]Cloud Servers ßeta[/SIZE]**[SIZE=9pt] plans are just for a reference with up to 60% discount applied.[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=9pt]Linux plans[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]LIN1[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]1 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 512 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 20 GB Disk space[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 2 TB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]$*4.00*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], 50% off with code CS50OFF (Normally $8.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*11.40*, 55% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*21.60*, 60% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $81.60[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]LIN2[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]2 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 2048 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 40 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 4 TB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]$*8.00*[SIZE=10pt], 50% off with code CS50OFF (Normally $16.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*22.81*, 55% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*43.20*, 60% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months::[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $163.20[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]LIN4[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]4 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 4096 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 100 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 7 TB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]$*15.00*[SIZE=10pt], 50% off with code CS50OFF (Normally $30.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$42.78*, 55% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] * [/SIZE]*$*81.00*, 60% off with code CS50OFF 


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months::[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $306.00[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]LIN8[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]4 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 8192 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 200 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 14 TB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]$*25.00*[SIZE=10pt], 50% off with code CS50OFF (Normally $50.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$71.30*, 55% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $*135.00*, 60% off with code CS50OFF[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months::[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $510.00[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]LIN16[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]6 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 16384 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 500 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 19 TB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]$*45.00*[SIZE=10pt], 50% off with code CS50OFF (Normally $90.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$128.38*, 55% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$243.00*, 60% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months::[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $918[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]LIN32[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]8 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 32768 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 1000 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 24 TB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]$*78.00*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], 50% off with code CS50OFF (Normally $156.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$222.55*, 55% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$421.20*, 60% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months::[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $1591.20[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Windows plans[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]WIN4[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]2 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 4096 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 100 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 6 TB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]$*12.50*[SIZE=10pt], 50% off with code CS50OFF (Normally $25.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]  [/SIZE]*$35.65*, 55% off with code CS50OFF 


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$67.50*, 60% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months::[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $255.00[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]WIN8[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]4 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 8192 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 200 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 8 TB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]$*22.00*[SIZE=10pt], 50% off with code CS50OFF (Normally $44.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]  [/SIZE]*$62.75*, 55% off with code CS50OFF 


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$118.80*, 60% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months::[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $448.80[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]WIN16[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]6 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 16384 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 500 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 15 TB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt]$*43.00*[/SIZE][SIZE=10pt], 50% off with code CS50OFF (Normally $86.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$122.68*, 55% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$232.20*, 60% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months::[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $877.20[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]WIN32[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=9pt]8 Core[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]RAM: 32768 MB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Disk: 1000 GB [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Bandwidth: 20 TB[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Free Dedicated IP: 1[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]1 Month: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] [/SIZE]$*76.00*[SIZE=10pt], 50% off with code CS50OFF (Normally $152.00)[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]3 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$216.85*, 55% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]6 Months:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] *$410.40*, 60% off with code CS50OFF [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=10pt]12 Months::[/SIZE]*[SIZE=10pt] $1550.40[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Order Now[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Make your ideas and projects come to life with tools and features offered by Cloud Server. Don’t sleep as the offers is for a limited time only![/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=9pt]We are trusted by more than 50,000 clients worldwide to deliver them high quality and performance hosting services with superb customer support![/SIZE]*


* *


*[SIZE=9pt]Have any questions? [/SIZE]*[SIZE=9pt]Email us at [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt][email protected][/SIZE][SIZE=12pt] or write to us at our live sales chat.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt] [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=9pt]You can also join Host1Plus social networks for the latest news.[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]           [/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Facebook - [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]www.facebook.com/Host1Plus[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Twitter - [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]www.twitter.com/Host1Plus[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]Google+ - [/SIZE][SIZE=9pt]https://plus.google.com/+Host1Plus[/SIZE]


[SIZE=9pt]LinkedIn - [/SIZE][SIZE=12pt]https://www.linkedin.com/company/digital-energy-technologies-ltd[/SIZE][SIZE=12pt].[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/user/Host1Plus[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Instagram -  [/SIZE]https://www.instagram.com/host1plus/


----------

